# CRASH <-agp treiber?



## vinc5nt (29. Dezember 2001)

Hi 
also erstmal liste ich mein system im wesentlichen auf :

QDI legend Kinetiz7T Board (200mhzFSB)VIA 133 chipset 4xagp
ELSA Gladiac GForce2GTS
512 MB SDRAM (PC-133)
WD 40gigs Disk (recht schnell)
AMD Athlon 1.2 (200mhz fsb)

den athlon hab ich ganz neu raufgesezt nur jetzt hab ich das Problem das XP immer einfriert und auch das setup ... in win98se kagt er nur ab wenn ich ein 3d spiel starte 
Ich hab mich schonmal umgehört mir wurde gesagt das dies am AGP treiber liegen würde da der jetzt zu lahm wäre im gegensatz zu den anderen komponenten -> daraus würde folgen dass die grafik einfreezed.
das dumme ist nur das das ja gut möglich sein kann doch den agp treiber kann ich nur in WIN installieren und das ist ******** wenn er schon immer irgendwelche fehler bei der XP installation ausspuckt und icxh somit keine chance hab in XP zu kommen. 
meine frage ist jetzt was kann ich machen ... den bios treiber hab ich glaub ich schon mit einem Board update geupraged, doch irgendwie funzt immer noch kein 3d spiel und XP schon gar nit.

Habt ihr noch ne idee was ich machen könnte .. irgendwelche bios settings oder updates.
sonst weiß jmd wo ich ein award bios update bekommen kann (nicht bei http://www.award.com da muss man son komischen krahm machen .. bezahlen oder so) oder wie ich den agp treiber flashen kann (also nicht in winxp/98se) ?

ich brauche dringend hilfe , mein schöner PC *buuh*
wenn ihr noch fragen zu den sachen hab die ich ausprobiert hab/zu meinem system dann fragt  
und wenn keiner ne idee hat dann wäre es nett wenn mir jmd noch einen link zu einem auf Hardware spezialisierten forum geben könnte was der jenige kennt und empfehlen kann(nur hardware -tutorials.de RULT!!!!)

herzlichen dank von einem verzweifelten teil der Gesellschaft 

PS: was ist acpi/ACPI  ?


----------



## vinc5nt (31. Dezember 2001)

an alle die Probleme dieser art kriegen ... kann ich nur http://www.viaarena.com (forum) empfehlen ... mein PC läuft zwar immer noch nicht aber ich bin schon weiter  
dies bringt euch aber nur was wenn ihr nen VIA chipset habt.
ansonsten guckt in die Foren eurer mainboard chipset anbieter 

ach noch was ich gehe nicht fremd  http://www.tutorials.de ist unangefochten das beste board


----------



## Eyewitness (2. Januar 2002)

Interessant. Ich habe mit meinem Board ähnliche Probleme gehabt und auch einen VIA Chipsatz. Nur mein Board befindet sich deswegen jetzt seit Wochen in Reparatur. Bei mir lag es aber wahrscheinlich daran, daß die Karten, die ich eingebaut habe, kein IRQ Sharing konnten und daher die Grafikkarte, etc. nicht richtig angesprochen werden kann.


----------



## vinc5nt (2. Februar 2002)

mein Board war im ***** ich hab jetzt ein neues....das alte werde ich aber trotzdem nochmal in den alten PC stecken um zu gucken ob es wirklich im ***** ist weil ich glaube dass es einfach zu alt für die (auch alte)  CPU war .


----------

